# Chairlift Entertainment or Awkwardness



## dlague (Nov 23, 2014)

Do you ever have that chairlift ride where the person next to you sits there stiff as a board and hopes that little to no conversation takes place?

Well here is a link with ideas to break the ice!

http://mpora.com/articles/23-ways-i...t-ride-incredibly-awkward#eer64wdrg0MaIYor.01

Do any of you have any ideas?  I have few!


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 23, 2014)

dlague said:


> Do you ever have that chairlift ride where the person next to you sits there stiff as a board and hopes that little to no conversation takes place?
> 
> ...
> 
> Do any of you have any ideas?  I have few!



There are many types of people who won't talk to you.  In my years, I've encountered all of the following:
1. The child who tells me, "My parents told me not to talk to strangers."
2. The person who fears heights and is focusing all of their energy to overcome and just reach the top.
3. The relatively new skier who is stressed out, wonder if s/he will be able to negotiate the exit ramp.
4. The truly unsociable who sit there with music blaring into their ear-pods.
5. So doped out or drunk, they couldn't carry on a conversation if they wanted to.

There are probably a bunch more that you can add to this list.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 23, 2014)

This instuctional Video may help, Was made for elevators but relevant.


----------



## murff81 (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol....awesome topic....I wear ear buds and ALWAYS take them out for the chairlift ride to be able to talk.....only once yesterday did a person do the whole 'sit there and not talk'....it was awkward, he was younger so I choked it up to that...


----------



## 123kathleen (Nov 23, 2014)

There are worse things than being on a chair lift with anti-social people.  My teenage sons have finally deserted me on the slopes and old mom is often riding the quad with 3 strangers.  The conversations I have been forced to listen too are truly unbelievable, learning about who hooked with who the night before  , very detailed personal info, drama at work, even worse , politics.  Keep the conversations light folks or just enjoyed the beauty and solitude of a great day being disconnected from the craziness and stress of Monday- Friday!  Ps.  I'll talk to anyone on a lift ride..goes by faster. Chairlift is a great way to find stuff out...On a chairlift ride I found out that  a condo in a complex I was interested in was getting foreclosed on....4 weeks later I moved in!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 23, 2014)

Not sure which is worse, riding a chair with someone who is completely anti-social or riding with someone who is amazingly socially-akward.   But this I do know, the worst lift to experience such a ride: Madonna I.   Luckily it is one of the best (albeit long) rides around, so that makes it better.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 23, 2014)

I am that guy! Though I will speak when others initiate conversation, and as a result have had some interesting conversations over the years. Just have no use for "do you ski here often" or "where are you from", conversation for the sake of conversation. Kind of nice to have a quiet ride and enjoy my surroundings.


----------



## newskier (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah, I'm with Riverskier. I'll talk if the other person initiates conversation--I'm not going to snub someone--but I generally don't like small talk.


----------



## darent (Nov 23, 2014)

Riverskier said:


> I am that guy! Though I will speak when others initiate conversation, and as a result have had some interesting conversations over the years. Just have no use for "do you ski here often" or "where are you from", conversation for the sake of conversation. Kind of nice to have a quiet ride and enjoy my surroundings.


amen brother!!  I will chat if spoken to, but do enjoy a quiet ride.


----------



## freeski (Nov 23, 2014)

I was at Cannon a few years ago and right after lunch I thought I would take a run at the Tuckerbrook area. When I get to the chair a ski instructor asks "Can Emma can ride up with you?" Yea sure; I look down and Emma is maybe 4, a small 4. They slow the chair down and she sits down and we start up. I was immediately petrified. The chair is pretty high may be 20' and even though she is sitting all the way back she is maybe 15" on the chair. I didn't want to tell her to lean back because I thought it would make her slide forward. The whole way up I was scared to death. She was so bundled up she couldn't talk or maybe was too scared. So we get to the top and I'm waving to the lift attendant to slow the chair down and he's not looking at me. I know she's not going to be able to get off the chair so at the last moment I grabbed her jacket behind her neck and lifted her off the chair and gently put her down halfway down the ramp. I looked back and she waved to me. I'll never forget the name Emma or how scared I was she would fall.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 23, 2014)

Covo starter that'll definitely get a response: "Seen any good porn lately?"


----------



## Handbanana (Nov 23, 2014)

I'll typically say "hey how's it goin" when I jump in a gondola or on a chair. If people want to chit chat  past that, that's cool, but I don't interject myself into their conversations otherwise. For instance, the first time ever up the gondola at Stowe (last year), I had a really nice convo with a guy who gave me dinner recommendations, told me where to find some decent trees, and also some areas to avoid. The rest of my 2 days there I don't think I had another lift conversation at all. I was cool with either way.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 24, 2014)

I've had some interesting conversations on a chairlift. Nothing is better than a good conversation with a child about skiing. I had the chance to ride up with a 6 yr old of a forum member while we were at Magic last year. This was the jist of it:

"Can we ski Redline?"
"No sorry"
"Why?"
"Because your dad said no"
"What if they skied a different trail?"
"Still no"
"What if we skied a different trail and cut over?"
"Good try"
"Okay let's ski Blackline"

Couldn't help but smile


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm happy to send him up with someone else on occasion.   This is pretty much the story of my life.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't mind making some smalltalk, sometimes you meet some interesting people. I also don't mind people who don't say a word the whole way up (maybe they enjoy nature or aren't social).  

The people I find the most annoying are the people who don't shut up the entire time, from boarding to departing.


----------



## dlague (Nov 24, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I've had some interesting conversations on a chairlift. Nothing is better than a good conversation with a child about skiing. I had the chance to ride up with a 6 yr old of a forum member while we were at Magic last year. This was the jist of it:
> 
> "Can we ski Redline?"
> "No sorry"
> ...



We often get asked if we would let a child tag along and then sometimes very strange conversations take place!

On a different note - if on a lift with an adult, my wife and I thought about talking like we are cheating on our spouses then act like we are panicking that we just saw one if them.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 24, 2014)

Back when I was single,  before triples and Quads I got a few dates on busy crowded days.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 25, 2014)

It's all good.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 25, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Covo starter that'll definitely get a response: "Seen any good porn lately?"



lol

from the op article, why are the boarders carrying their boards on the chairlift?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 25, 2014)

I was on the chair with this like 9 year old kid last year who was getting a lesson. This kid was an out of control, spoiled snob. He was sitting on the inside seat, and kept trying to hit every tower we passed with his snowboard. He was yelling profanities at every skier/rider that passed below us, telling them they suck, and how he was so much better than them.

He was saying how he could so jump off the chairlift from that point (I was kind of hoping he would) , the instructor was trying to get him to just sit still and stop trying to hit the tower with his board since he was leaning out so far. Seeing as he was a kid there was no way his legs were long enough to even come close, but dammit he was trying. I met eyes with the instructor, and they basically said "they don't pay me enough for this shit, I can't wait for this lesson to be over"

I should've hip checked him when we were uploading.


----------



## dlague (Nov 25, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I was on the chair with this like 9 year old kid last year who was getting a lesson. This kid was an out of control, spoiled snob. He was sitting on the inside seat, and kept trying to hit every tower we passed with his snowboard. He was yelling profanities at every skier/rider that passed below us, telling them they suck, and how he was so much better than them.
> 
> He was saying how he could so jump off the chairlift from that point (I was kind of hoping he would) , the instructor was trying to get him to just sit still and stop trying to hit the tower with his board since he was leaning out so far. Seeing as he was a kid there was no way his legs were long enough to even come close, but dammit he was trying. I met eyes with the instructor, and they basically said "they don't pay me enough for this shit, I can't wait for this lesson to be over"
> 
> I should've hip checked him when we were uploading.



I have experienced that attitude at ski areas that have private schools associated with them.  Kids own the place.  At the same time met others that were pretty cool too.


----------



## Breakout12 (Nov 25, 2014)

I give 'em one of these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO-f_RXdruw


----------



## Abubob (Nov 25, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> This instuctional Video may help, Was made for elevators but relevant.


Harold Ramis and John Candy. I'm impressed.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 25, 2014)

I was at Jiminy Peak last year with a friend.  We were in the main line for the 6 pack and decided to jump into the singles line.  We were waiting for everyone to pass when a guy way back stopped because he was waiting for someone.  So we just ducked in ahead of him.  A few seconds later he comes up and starts pushing past us.  I say, "Hey, what are you doing?"  He's like, "You cut me. I'm taking my place back."  I said, "You were waiting for someone. You can't hold up the line for your friends."  Arguement ensues, my temper flares, I concede the spot, but he's a dick about it so I tell him to go fuck himself.  When we get to the chair, he tells the lifty that I cut and the lifty threatens to take my ticket if I cause anymore trouble.   As I get off the lift behind the guy, he keeps looking back and saying stuff.  I'm trying to let it go but he just won't leave it alone.  Finally, I tell him to get away from me and drop the shit before I break his face.  We do our run and I calm down.  As we approach the chair for the next run, I see he's in the opposite line, and wouldn't you know it, we end up right next to each other on the same chair.  We both give each other a look of death and then bust out laughing.  We agree to just drop the whole thing and forget about it, much to the relief of my friend who thought one of us was going to get thrown off the chair.  The guy ended up buying me a beer later that afternoon, and of course I returned the favor.  Only New Englanders can be complete assholes to each other and then end up being friends.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 25, 2014)

dlague said:


> I have experienced that attitude at ski areas that have private schools associated with them.  Kids own the place.  At the same time met others that were pretty cool too.



+1


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 25, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Only New Englanders can be complete assholes to each other and then end up being friends.



Like Irish brothers. They can beat the shit out of each other then act as nothing happened. Also don't come between them because they will join forces and beat the shit out of you.


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 25, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The people I find the most annoying are the people who don't shut up the entire time, from boarding to departing.



You mean like this guy:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 25, 2014)

epic find domeskier!!!!

classic!


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 25, 2014)

I know, right?  Forget that cheeseburglar fellow - the Disembowler needs to be brought back!


----------



## Edd (Nov 25, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I know, right?  Forget that cheeseburglar fellow - the Disembowler needs to be brought back!



Some fine shadow boxing in there. Rack it, indeed (whatever that means).


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 25, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Harold Ramis and John Candy. I'm impressed.



Funny how I can't remember what happened 2 days ago yet I can remember a skit from Second city TV from 1977.
Good thing I learned to ski along time ago.

SCTV was great lots of stuff on Youtube could'nt belive I found it.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 25, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> You mean like this guy:



haha.... I was lapping gunny with him. he's a cool guy.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 25, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> classic!


+1

Had the pleasure of skiing with him that day too. What a trip.


----------



## dlague (Jan 16, 2015)

Here is another list! 11 ways to make that chairlift ride awkward

http://semi-rad.com/2014/12/11-ways-to-make-that-chairlift-ride-awkward/


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2015)

Glad to see I have my share of introverted / introspected company here.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy an interesting conversation, or a chat about conditions on the mountain and where the best stashes are that day.

But if someone feels socially awkward on account of my not initiating small-talk, there are therapists back home for that.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Glad to see I have my share of introverted / introspected company here.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I enjoy an interesting conversation, or a chat about conditions on the mountain and where the best stashes are that day.
> 
> But if someone feels socially awkward on account of my not initiating small-talk, there are therapists back home for that.



Well said.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 19, 2015)

After reading some of these I feel sorry for some of the people we've ridden with over the years.  A buddy and myself used to repeat Monty Python skits (accent and all) on the way up the chair, used to drive my wife (not wife @ time)crazy but it was all in fun.  I'm sure some of the singles who got paired up with us were probably intimidated.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 19, 2015)

4aprice said:


> After reading some of these I feel sorry for some of the people we've ridden with over the years.  A buddy and myself used to repeat Monty Python skits (accent and all) on the way up the chair, used to drive my wife (not wife @ time)crazy but it was all in fun.  I'm sure some of the singles who got paired up with us were probably intimidated.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



That's Hilarious! 
Sometimes it's fun to be a fly on the wall.
Things I heard Saturday....
70 yr old to another.." Damn it's like skiing on a tabletop and hitting a bag of flour every so often!"
Guy commenting on my stripped poles...." You wont loose those poles"
A few runs later...."Did'nt loose those poes yet?"
And you guys ( talking to 4- 9 yr olds )will ride up with this gentleman .....Me "Gulp"
A couple kids pointing at my Elk lift ticket from last month ..."HA ha ha man thats old school"


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 20, 2015)

I have heard some interesting stories from AZers regarding other AZers.....I will just leave it at that.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2015)

My favorite personal experience was a few seasons ago, I was in the singles line for the Challenger triple on the Northface at Mount Snow.  I'm getting ready to join up with a couple(married? Dating? not sure but definately involved), who didn't look like they were having a good day at all!!  I ask if they were just a double, and her reply was "yes, but this a$$hole screwed by best friend last night so you might not want to be a part of our lift ride!!" 

I paired up with the next double in line!!


----------



## River19 (Jan 20, 2015)

drjeff said:


> My favorite personal experience was a few seasons ago, I was in the singles line for the Challenger triple on the Northface at Mount Snow.  I'm getting ready to join up with a couple(married? Dating? not sure but definately involved), who didn't look like they were having a good day at all!!  I ask if they were just a double, and her reply was "yes, but this a$$hole screwed by best friend last night so you might not want to be a part of our lift ride!!"
> 
> I paired up with the next double in line!!



The obvious question here is, "was she hot?"


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 20, 2015)

drjeff said:


> My favorite personal experience was a few seasons ago, I was in the singles line for the Challenger triple on the Northface at Mount Snow.  I'm getting ready to join up with a couple(married? Dating? not sure but definately involved), who didn't look like they were having a good day at all!!  I ask if they were just a double, and her reply was "yes, but this a$$hole screwed by best friend last night so you might not want to be a part of our lift ride!!"
> 
> I paired up with the next double in line!!



You could have swooped right in


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2015)

River19 said:


> The obvious question here is, "was she hot?"



Too much turtle fur and helmet issues obscuring the brief look I got that day to fully determine!  



mriceyman said:


> You could have swooped right in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Except that my wife was right behind me in the singles line at the time!!  Then I too would of been skiing as an "unhappy couple" later that day!


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 20, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Except that my wife was right behind me in the singles line at the time!!  Then I too would of been skiing as an "unhappy couple" later that day!


Funny stuff. 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Jan 20, 2015)

4aprice said:


> After reading some of these I feel sorry for some of the people we've ridden with over the years.  A buddy and myself used to repeat Monty Python skits (accent and all) on the way up the chair, used to drive my wife (not wife @ time)crazy but it was all in fun.  I'm sure some of the singles who got paired up with us were probably intimidated.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


What a strange person!

Is there someone else up there we can talk to?


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 20, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Too much turtle fur and helmet issues obscuring the brief look I got that day to fully determine!
> 
> 
> 
> Except that my wife was right behind me in the singles line at the time!!  Then I too would of been skiing as an "unhappy couple" later that day!



Shouldn't you guys have been in the doubles line then? 
It seems to defeat the purpose (and benefit) of the singles line when groups split up to game the line.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 20, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> Shouldn't you guys have been in the doubles line then?
> It seems to defeat the purpose (and benefit) of the singles line when groups split up to game the line.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> Shouldn't you guys have been in the doubles line then?
> It seems to defeat the purpose (and benefit) of the singles line when groups split up to game the line.



a LONG regular queue line vs. a short singles line that day.  We mat be married, but the importance of getting a bunch of runs in on any given day isn't lost on either of us too!


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> Shouldn't you guys have been in the doubles line then?
> It seems to defeat the purpose (and benefit) of the singles line when groups split up to game the line.



Seriously?  Small groups (2-4 people) game the line all the time!  Watch the singles line!  Hell if there is a short singles line, I would.  If skiing with my wife I would not - rather be on the same chair with her and have fake arguments and other things that might make others uncomfortable!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2015)

dlague said:


> Seriously?  Small groups (2-4 people) game the line all the time!  Watch the singles line!  Hell if there is a short singles line, I would.  If skiing with my wife I would not - rather be on the same chair with her and have fake arguments and other things that might make others uncomfortable!



My 9yr old son and his ski racing buddies like to yell out "that was a NASTY fart!!" if someone is trying to ride the Bluebird Express with them in non crowded situations at Mount Snow :lol:

Having been in the Bluebird on occasion with the bubble down with someone with some nasty gas, that line that most 9yr old boys love to use, can be a legit deterrent for a random single looking to get to the top 9 seconds sooner (that's the spacing time of the chairs on the Bluebird)


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 20, 2015)

dlague said:


> Seriously?  Small groups (2-4 people) game the line all the time!  Watch the singles line!



that's my point, people game the line all the time and it defeats the purpose of having a singles line.

I personally try to avoid any type of line (skiing or otherwise) but it is really frustrating seeing a singles line double because a group decided they didn't want to wait 5 minutes at the bottom, especially since they end up waiting for everyone at the top anyway.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> that's my point, people game the line all the time and it defeats the purpose of having a singles line.



guess it depends on how you define "singles" line. fill the chairs and move people up the hill.   why does it matter who you ski with once you get to the top? If you prefer to sit with a specific  group you wait in the non-singles line (which i do).


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> guess it depends on how you define "singles" line. fill the chairs and move people up the hill.   why does it matter who you ski with once you get to the top? If you prefer to sit with a specific  group you wait in the non-singles line (which i do).



I agree!  When it's crowded, as long as chairs are going up full, I really could care less from which queue lanes they get filled.  

What bugs me though about the singles lanes at times though is when groups go into them, and then expect to be able to ride together on the chair :smash:  If you're going in the singles lane as a group, don't expect to be able to ride with other members of your group regardless of how many people are needed to fill a chair.  If you want to make sure that your group rides together, then use the regular queue lanes


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 20, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> guess it depends on how you define "singles" line. fill the chairs and move people up the hill.   why does it matter who you ski with once you get to the top? If you prefer to sit with a specific  group you wait in the non-singles line (which i do).



ok, I had never looked at it that way. i honestly figured the groups that were in the singles line where just being rude, I will have a different outlook in the future. 
I only brought up who you ski with because it seemed kind of useless to avoid the line at the bottom only to wait for your group at the top and I'm only referring to times when the singles line has a significant wait, normally things move quickly.

I still won't split up if I'm with a group because that's the only time I can have a conversation with whoever I'm skiing with. 

Sorry for derailing the thread.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 20, 2015)

drjeff said:


> What bugs me though about the singles lanes at times though is when groups go into them, and then expect to be able to ride together on the chair :smash:



I've had guys in front of me in singles line ask me to let their friends move up so they can be together. :smash::smash:

I've had groups of less-than-chair-capacity try to tell me they don't want a single to join in.  I take that as an invitation to force myself into the loading space with them and, if they don't drop back a chair, lower the bar promptly without checking for head clearance. (The only time I'll ever do that.) :smash::smash::smash:

Edit: I should amend the last bit.  If the liftline overall is not too long I never force a single-add-on, or I single up with a group of 2 instead of 3 (on a quad chair). It's when the line is long and a group has the nerve to say, don't join us. That's BS.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> ok, I had never looked at it that way. i honestly figured the groups that were in the singles line where just being rude, I will have a different outlook in the future.
> I only brought up who you ski with because it seemed kind of useless to avoid the line at the bottom only to wait for your group at the top and I'm only referring to times when the singles line has a significant wait, normally things move quickly.
> 
> I still won't split up if I'm with a group because that's the only time I can have a conversation with whoever I'm skiing with.
> ...



we derail all the time here.

i too prefer to ride the lift with group i'm skiing with MOST OF THE TIME.


----------



## dlague (Jan 21, 2015)

drjeff said:


> I agree!  When it's crowded, as long as chairs are going up full, I really could care less from which queue lanes they get filled.
> 
> What bugs me though about the singles lanes at times though is when groups go into them, and then expect to be able to ride together on the chair :smash:  If you're going in the singles lane as a group, don't expect to be able to ride with other members of your group regardless of how many people are needed to fill a chair.  If you want to make sure that your group rides together, then use the regular queue lanes



Agreed, that line is to fill chairs that would otherwise not be filled because there would be a vacant spot.  But filling an entire chair from the singles line because they all want to sit together - nope!


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 21, 2015)

dlague said:


> Agreed, that line is to fill chairs that would otherwise not be filled because there would be a vacant spot.  But filling an entire chair from the singles line because they all want to sit together - nope!



to be clear I was not referring to situations when there would be empty spots on a chair, I agree that all chairs should be filled when there is a line. I was only referring to situations where there is already a significant singles line


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2015)

dlague said:


> Agreed, that line is to fill chairs that would otherwise not be filled because there would be a vacant spot.  But filling an entire chair from the singles line because they all want to sit together - nope!



i'm old and stupid things bother me... it pisses me off when a group try's to scam the singles line by taking a whole chair... but it really infuriates me when the mountain does it, i;ve seen it at mount snow... been in line main queue with my 6 people @ bubble and as we approach the singles line they tell us to hold up and they pull 12 people (6 from each singles line) to take two chairs.

probably happens at other places, not meant to single out mt snow but that's where i've seen/noticed it on more than 1 occation.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i'm old and stupid things bother me... it pisses me off when a group try's to scam the singles line by taking a whole chair... but it really infuriates me when the mountain does it, i;ve seen it at mount snow... been in line main queue with my 6 people @ bubble and as we approach the singles line they tell us to hold up and they pull 12 people (6 from each singles line) to take two chairs.
> 
> probably happens at other places, not meant to single out mt snow but that's where i've seen/noticed it on more than 1 occation.



I complained about that exact thing on their passholders site a few weeks ago, and then coincidentally enough shared a ride on the Nitro express the next day with one of the lifts operations directors.  Why they'd pull 6 singles from the singles line for the Bluebird was that the singles line had become so long, and stuck so far out the back of the queue lanes that they became hazards for people skiing down into the base area on either Canyon or Exhibition.  The change they made to the queue lane design, and I can vouch that it has greatly decreased the number of times they pull 6 singles out of the singles lane while the main queue lane is full, is that now instead of 2 lanes of singles on each side of the queue, they now have 4 lanes of singles on each side - this has kept the singles line within the safety of the queue ropes and made the pace of the singles line, a much "fairer" and equal pace to that of the main queue lanes - and all but eliminated the "6 singles" call - It was getting out of hand for sure during x-mas week!!!


----------

